# Oh, the indignity, the horror, the blasphemy...



## Schwinny (Aug 5, 2022)

What can you do but shake your head?






						A 1939 Schwinn Superior Restoration – Spun Bicycles
					






					spunbicycles.com
				




The poor veteran was subjected to clear coat and the indignity of Rigida rims... of all things.
And then... Someone on a Facebook group wants to know if it will accept a modern, better driveline and "hears these forks were "bad."

Yes, I would, and have, bastardized my share of old bikes, but this is too far.
This is what stocks in the town square were meant for.
Thirty lashes.
A month of hot foots.
The poon-ji mind screw.
Break out the screaming me-me...


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 6, 2022)

as a lover of rat bikes etcetera I see both sides

I can see taking a common or beat up bike or bare frame and doing what purist collectors regard as sacrilege to create something fun and usable.  If the finish is shot I don’t have an issue with modern finishes as they can always be removed. Original rims and other components can stored or replacements found and put back on later if required. I’ve perpetrated many of these crimes myself in the name of having a fun / cheap bicycle or motorcycle to enjoy.

BUT. Ruining decent original finishes or altering good original components is strictly verbotten in my book. Every franken-monster I’ve created has been easily reversible, all the original bits maintained. Cut up or modified parts were already damaged or duplicates.

unfortunately not everyone sees the value in a rare old bike, they just see a worn old bike as junk to be used as a basis for a project or simply as trash to be replaced.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 7, 2022)

"Restoration"...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 7, 2022)

not a fan of clearcoat on old paint for any old bike. wonder what was wrong with the original hoops. this is not the bike to change out the hoops for modern aluminum.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2022)

Think I'll pick up a grinder for my next restoration so I can cut thru the rust.  🤣


----------



## tacochris (Aug 8, 2022)

MANY years ago, early in my bike hobby I cut and modified a 48 CWC Fleet Wing to make a board track tribute bike.  While I did have fun with it, the more and more ive gotten off into correct-ness and a deep appreciation for originality, the more I have regretting modifying it.  
I saved the piece I removed and I have found all the parts I need to put it back as it should be.  Soon it will be back as it belongs.


----------

